# Kindle 3 and Calibre (would love folders)



## mehrkat (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi I have a Kindle 3 (WiFi version)

I don't like the idea of using an on-line site to keep up with my reading list and I buy books from other places so using the Amazon site is inappropriate for my needs.

I currently use the program Calibre.  I'm pretty happy with the results except for one really big annoyance.  I can't use folders or sorting of any sort on my Kindle so all my books just list page after page.

Other than just accepting it and lowering the number of books I keep on the kindle what options do I have.  

Is Calibre just a bad choice for this use?  If so what other free options do I have.  What about low cost options?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are asking? Is your problem with the Kindle, or with Calibre? You can sort your books on your Kindle into collections. I don't fiddle a lot with Calibre, but you can add custom columns in Calibre, and setting up a column called Collections would be easy. It obviously won't sync that way, but doing it manually wouldn't be that difficult, especially with some good music going and a nice glass of wine.


----------



## mehrkat (Feb 11, 2011)

pigeon92 thanks for your response.

to answer your question:

As far as I can tell the sorting function (per info in the kindle guide) works by using the Amazon website to store my books and I don't want to.  I can't figure out a way to sort and use categories that doesn't use the Amazon website.  I want something that exists natively on my computer and allows me to sort into collections and doesn't collect or report to the Amazon website or allow the Amazon website to update my books.

I like to Calibre and if there were a way to use sort and collections with Calibre that would be my preference.  However I could use some other type of software or some other method to sort into collections.  I prefer a free piece of software but could handle a cheap option.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mehrkat said:


> As far as I can tell the sorting function (per info in the kindle guide) works by using the Amazon website to store my books and I don't want to. I can't figure out a way to sort and use categories that doesn't use the Amazon website. I want something that exists natively on my computer and allows me to sort into collections and doesn't collect or report to the Amazon website or allow the Amazon website to update my books.


I don't think what you are looking for exists (yet). I, too, would like a desktop interface, but Amazon really wants to keep the computer out of the equation, and have the Kindle be an independent device.

As for "reporting" on Amazon, I really doubt they are interested in any of your collections, and they will not update your books without your express permission.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Have a read of this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47348.0.html - the tool described there may help with what you want.

The developer mentioned he was working to join it into Calibre, I don't know how far he got with it.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

As of calibre 0.7.44, (maybe 43) there is a plugin available that allows you to create Kindle collections based on your Calibre tags/series/authors/other. You can specify collections that are already on your Kindle be preserved, and you can preview the changes before they actually take place.

See here for the mobileread thread with more info.


----------



## mehrkat (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks to all for the assist.

The Calibre plugin looks ideal for my needs.


----------

